# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: پرینت دو صفحه A5 در یک صفحه A4

## mehdi_d612

با سلام
من در این مورد جستجو کردم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتم
من یه گزارش دارم که توی A5 و عمودی تنظیم کردم
حالا می خوام برای پرینت، هر دو صفحه رو توی یه صفحه A4 پرینت کنه
چطور می تونم این کار رو انجام بدم؟

با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_d612

کسی راه حلی نداره ؟؟

----------


## V_Shirvani

سلام 
من همین مشکل را داشتم و اینطوری حلش کردم ولی من می خواستم 4 تا صفحه A6  رو داخل یک A4 پرینت کنم
من report که ساختم را برای A6 تنظیم کردم و در Print Dialog در قسمت zoom برای گزینه Page per sheet گزینه 4 peges را انتخاب کردم و اون گزارش به صورتی که می خواستم پرینت شد.

----------

